
Tech Journalism Sucks - yegor256a
https://www.yegor256.com/2018/11/20/journalism.html
======
CM30
It's funny that the person who wrote an article titled 'Don't aim for quality,
aim for speed' is talking about how tech journalism sucks. Part of me snarkily
thinks that's exactly why journalism sucks now. 'Get the article done and out
there in any way possible, quality be damned' is virtually the mantra of the
modern media landscape.

[https://www.yegor256.com/2018/03/06/speed-vs-
quality.html](https://www.yegor256.com/2018/03/06/speed-vs-quality.html)

I guess go fast and break things works a bit worse in journalism than it does
in startup land.

But as for the actual subject... well, the issues mentioned here seem common
with every field. Being more open to publishing articles on widely agreed upon
ideas, denying a writer for political or personal disagreement reasons, not
having much knowledge of the subject and how the new take could affect the
community... these are things you can see in everything from media to science
and government.

They're all issues with humanity and human psychology, not the media in
particular.

------
nailer
This story is software not journalism, but React had a similar reaction. Best
practices at the time were to slice things vertically (MVC) rather than
horizontally (components).

The mere fact it was Facebook pushing it basically saved it from being drowned
out by people in the audiences at the first two conferences (jsconf /
jsconfeu) it was presented at who simply didn't like that it wasn't MVC.

